# How to price out resale Worldmark Membership?



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 7, 2011)

I am toying with buying Worldmark (resale of course) and am wondering how to figure out the pricing. How much are banked points worth? How would the membership below price out with all fees current?

Number of annual credits: 7,000
Anniversary date: April. 
Number of points available right now: 5,300

TIA,
Gayle


----------



## cruisin (Aug 7, 2011)

Available credits about 6 cents each, tokens $55, Most accounts sell with a years worth of credits available, you should pay no more than 40 cents a credit for this account. Ebay can be cheaper, resellers usually a little more?  Just an estimate, good luck


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 7, 2011)

If the 5300 points are available now without borrowing they are worth about 5 cents each. 
The membership is worth between .30 and .40 cents per annual credit so about $2450.00 plus the $265.00 for the points available now, so about $2800.00, assuming maintence fees are up to date and transfer fee of $299.00 is split equally between buyer and seller. 

Thats an average. I would think that if you got it for less than $2500 all in you would be getting a real deal, and if you paid $3200 all in you are at the high end of the current market.

A few years ago that same membership would have gone for about $5-6K.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for your help!

Gayle


----------

